# Modifying glass aquarium canopy



## kristinc (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd like to get started in giant millipedes (just a few and a small setup on a budget) and I have my eye on a 2.5gal tank from Petsmart but the lid/"canopy" is apparently solid glass and obviously this will not do. Does anyone have experience with this tank and its canopy or with modifying it for inverts? I was thinking to drill holes in the glass and silicone screening over it but maybe it would be less frustration in the end to get plexiglas, drill that and use it to replace the glass entirely. Ideas?


----------



## vespers (Aug 27, 2014)

kristinc said:


> I'd like to get started in giant millipedes (just a few and a small setup on a budget) and I have my eye on a 2.5gal tank from Petsmart but the lid/"canopy" is apparently solid glass and obviously this will not do. Does anyone have experience with this tank and its canopy or with modifying it for inverts? I was thinking to drill holes in the glass and silicone screening over it but maybe it would be less frustration in the end to get plexiglas, drill that and use it to replace the glass entirely. Ideas?


I have a few of those tanks. You can buy a different cover that is made of a perforated metal, with a turning latch/knob on each end. It sits inside the recessed frame and latches to the lip. That's what I use (though with tarantulas, not millipedes).

Like in this picture on Stan's website:
http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/cage6.jpg


----------



## kristinc (Aug 27, 2014)

That's pretty cool, do you know a source for those covers? I've had a hard time finding ones to fit that specific size of tank. One concern would be whether the perforations are too large to secure my itty bitty native millipedes, which I'm thinking will go in the same tank as the giants. (For that matter the "giants" probably won't be much bigger than the natives when they arrive.)


----------



## vespers (Aug 27, 2014)

I ordered mine off of Amazon. They're made by Marineland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 31, 2014)

i personally have these on my 10g's  little cross latches you can move from a nub that locks it in place  also isnt the circles that look like hoes are feeding/maintenance doors that have lids you put on  XD plan on using these for my heavy webers XD currently is on a G. rosea and H. spinifer cages


----------



## vespers (Aug 31, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> i personally have these on my 10g's  little cross latches you can move from a nub that locks it in place  also isnt the circles that look like hoes are feeding/maintenance doors that have lids you put on  XD plan on using these for my heavy webers XD currently is on a G. rosea and H. spinifer cages


They don't make those lids to fit 2.5 gallon tanks, which is what the OP wants covers for.


----------



## kristinc (Aug 31, 2014)

Welp, I bought the tank. The glass canopy (it's just a piece of glass that fits the top with an adhesive handle you can stick on) would be handy for regulating humidity if I used it over a screen top. But I'm not sure how to make a screen top that will both lift off and fit nicely under the glass, since the plastic rim the glass sets into is glued to the tank (not part of a liftable lid as I had hoped). 

I'll probably go with tossing the glass and drilling ventilation holes/installing mesh vents in a piece of plexiglass instead.

A lot of the premade screen tops I'm finding, even if they would fit this little tank, wouldn't work. I'm going to be installing juvenile millipedes that could fit through the large (although sturdy) mesh these tops all seem to have.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 31, 2014)

vespers said:


> They don't make those lids to fit 2.5 gallon tanks, which is what the OP wants covers for.


they do just not where i linked. i was at work couldnt do an decent search XD i had one on a 2.5 beta tank so i know they make them lol^_^ also was kinda just an idea. didnt wana say "i have this on my 2.5" and link a 10g XD

---------- Post added 08-31-2014 at 10:03 PM ----------




kristinc said:


> A lot of the premade screen tops I'm finding, even if they would fit this little tank, wouldn't work. I'm going to be installing juvenile millipedes that could fit through the large (although sturdy) mesh these tops all seem to have.


not all screens are made the same tho kris some have 1/2" spacing [alot seem super flemsy] some are screen door spacing [some flemsy some strong as that glass]. keep on looking if you dont want to try and use a drill on glass [pretty simple tho tbh a 1/8" would be a nice start but would be a bit of work]


----------



## vespers (Aug 31, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> they do just not where i linked. i was at work couldnt do an decent search XD i had one on a 2.5 beta tank so i know they make them lol^_^ also was kinda just an idea. didnt wana say "i have this on my 2.5" and link a 10g XD


Where are they at then? If it exists, I'd be interested in checking such a thing out.



kristinc said:


> One concern would be whether the perforations are too large to secure my itty bitty native millipedes, which I'm thinking will go in the same tank as the giants. (For that matter the "giants" probably won't be much bigger than the natives when they arrive.)


To answer the Amazon question you posted Kristin, the holes are approximately 1/8" in diameter.


----------



## shebeen (Sep 8, 2014)

If you want to use your glass top, just leave it ajar so you have a 1/8" or so gap along one edge.  If you need more ventilation, widen the gap; less ventilation, narrow the gap.

For 2.5gal tanks, I use tops cut from a 10"x12" acrylic picture frame replacement pane sold at home improvement stores.  The acrylic is only 1/16" thick so it's easy to cut with the "score and snap" method.  The tops work fine for 2.5gal tanks.  Although they are not clear, they are inexpensive.  For larger tanks, I would use thicker acrylic.  

Here's a photo of my 2.5gal tanks.   Since the photo was taken, I've covered most of the holes with clear packing tape leaving only 6 open on each top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kristinc (Sep 8, 2014)

That's pretty much what I ended up doing. My acrylic was 1/8" but it was very easy to cut and tool. I used a spade bit to put some 1" screen vents in it, I can put solid plugs in some of them or tape over them (or just make a new lid, it was cheap) down the road.


----------

